# Decent NHS dentist in SW2/SW9/Brixton area?



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, I know it's been asked a thousand times before, but I couldn't find a thread, so...
Anyone know of a decent dentist in SW2 who takes NHS patients? I've not got an urgent problem, but I have been occasionally grinding my teeth in my sleep lately, and this morning I woke up with some small bits of tooth in my mouth, so I'll probably have a problem in the near future. As I haven't been to a dentist for about 5-6 years (the last one did an extraction, but missed 3 bone/tooth splinters, which exited painfully, one by one, through my gums over the next fortnight, putting me off of dentists a bit!), they'll probably have a fair bit of work to do.

E2A:

Surgery needs to be on the ground floor, as I can't do stairs without a great deal of pain and a healthy dose of opiate analgesics.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.bluedentalcare.co.uk/

have been recommended by a number of people here.  I've been to them and have no real opinion good or bad.

e2a: 
No good to you though re stairs.  They have godawful ones. 


Unless you could enter from the rear........  maybe 3 steps.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

They're excellent - I went there for the first time last week and they were miles better than the bunch at Loughborough Junction who seemed to have changed dentists every time I went back. When they started sending out reminders in hand written notes written on scraps of paper, I figured it was time to quit.


I'll change the thread title to reflect the fact that they're in SW9.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2010)

They really are very good. Got some wisdom teeth out there a couple of years ago, not a problem in sight.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, blue were good with Sparrow's teeth.

Do NOT go to the pavilion dental practice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Helpful


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2010)

I go to the Half Moon place in Herne Hill and find them OK although I've never had to have any major things done. All on the ground floor and I think ramped access from the street.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Nov 15, 2010)

I go to the one half-way up Acre Lane, opposite Tesco's.  Gerard O'Keefe, I think he calls himself.  Very nice, and is sweet about my dental phobia.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2010)

I go to one in Streatham High Road who I much prefer to Dental Solutions on Brixton Hill.  

They even do x-rays in the same room you're being treated in unlike the one on the Hill


----------



## se5 (Nov 15, 2010)

More Camberwell than Brixton perhaps but I would recommend the dentist at 167 Camberwell New Road, SE5 (next to the Co-Op on Camberwell New Road just down from Kennington Park)  tel 020 7582 2562 - Ive been with them for about five years and always got good NHS service for the extractions and root canal treatments Ive had the pleasure of undergoing.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 15, 2010)

Half Moon don't seem to take on 'entitled to free treatment' NHS patients (except for kids) if that's an issue - but their pricing structure for private patients seems very similar to NHS levels so they may be a good option if you would normally have to pay for NHS treatment.

I go to Blue who are great, but I think the stairs would be a problem. The reception is down below street level & then the surgeries are on the first floor - unless they have an accessible way in that I don't know about.

There is also the King's College Hospital Community Special Care Dentistry Clinic at Elmcourt Health Centre - Their general criteria for eligibility used to be 'if you would otherwise be unable to access dental care' so they might be worth a try if you can't find a dentist you can get to. It's SE27 but Tulse Hill end.

http://referrals.kch.nhs.uk/directory/dental/community-special-care-dentistry/ has more info about their specific criteria, when I last had contact with them they seemed to be quite flexible about who could get referred, this was a few years back though.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Half Moon don't seem to take on 'entitled to free treatment' NHS patients (except for kids) if that's an issue - but their pricing structure for private patients seems very similar to NHS levels so they may be a good option if you would normally have to pay for NHS treatment.


     VP and I are entitled to free treatment, and have previous experience of a dentist (v good but retired now) charging NHS type fees for private work (Denplan)- let's just say he got a bit sniffy if you said point blank that you really couldn't pay, and were fee exempt.  In spite of sniffiness, his NHS work was v good eg. he sculpted surface contours in amalgam fillings and you could hardly feel the injection.

     Thanks for all the replies.  The retired dentist (out near Balham) was replaced with one who was really nice and gentle but just not that good at some things.  The botched extraction she did on VP (FFS it took 2 appointments!) has put us both off going back there.  Stairs (even a few) are absolutely a problem.  It needs to be a dentist who's really good with patients who've had one or more pretty bad experiences before.

Anyway, will check the A to Z  - Half Moon's near as the crow flies, but not that near by minicab (VP can't walk far at the best of times, let alone when nervous).  

Thanks everyone for all the replies.   As VP said, it's not absolutely urgent (and he's not v mobile at this time of year) but he really wanted to find one he can get to when he's mobile enough again.  If anyone else has any recommendations, please add them.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2010)

Again, nothing but good things to say about Blue Dental Care, but they're not much good if you've got mobility problems as all the consultation rooms are upstairs I think.  Worth calling them to check though as they may have one hiding on the ground floor I've not noticed.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Half Moon don't seem to take on 'entitled to free treatment' NHS patients (except for kids) if that's an issue - but their pricing structure for private patients seems very similar to NHS levels so they may be a good option if you would normally have to pay for NHS treatment.


 
Yeah I've got a feeling that when I was originally looking around, Half Moon were actually quoting lowers prices than those that some others were to take me on as an NHS patient. Which I guess is why I ended up there. I seem to remember being a bit confused about the whole NHS/not NHS thing at the time.


----------



## kjopa (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a bit new to this board - but this post got my attention....why do you suggest not to go to the pavilion dental practice?  I have an appointment to go there next week but I'm now thinking against it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2011)

Ouch  

I need to sort something out this week as have a pretty bad situation in my rear top right teeth. Not a dental expert myself but it might be a bad infection or at worst an abscess. Gums and roof of mouth are pretty swollen but face is no fatter than usual. Did speak to NHS direct yesterday but Easter Sunday/Monday are not the best days to have dental problems. 

Not been to a dentist for some (about 4-5?) years now so not registered. Have no idea about my private/NHS status and not wealthy at the moment, guess wherever I go will advise on my options? 

Have been given some more than adequate painkillers and swilling with warm salty water regularly. Not sure if there is anything else I can do here?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ouch
> 
> I need to sort something out this week as have a pretty bad situation in my rear top right teeth. Not a dental expert myself but it might be a bad infection or at worst an abscess. Gums and roof of mouth are pretty swollen but face is no fatter than usual. Did speak to NHS direct yesterday but Easter Sunday/Monday are not the best days to have dental problems.
> 
> ...


 
Blu Dental Care opposite Brixton Academy. NHS , v nice and I got an appt within 24 hours of registering. I was recommended them off here and have since recommended them. All the people I know who've used em only have good things to say. 

Oh, and (((Badgers)))


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Blu Dental Care opposite Brixton Academy. NHS , v nice and I got an appt within 24 hours of registering. I was recommended them off here and have since recommended them. All the people I know who've used em only have good things to say.
> 
> Oh, and (((Badgers)))



Cheers Nips. Sounds like the first port if call tomorrow. Doubt I can avoid work tomorrow which is a (more) pain. Most annoying to have this happen on a nice hot holiday weekend. Can't eat or speak much either, denied two of my favourite things


----------



## kittyP (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone think there is much chance of getting the boy an emergency appointment tomorrow considering we are not registered?
I am really concerned about him.
He is in so much pain. He is asleep now but only after possibly a little too much codeine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2011)

Just looked on the HAlf Moon website (my dentist) and their emergency no is:

"The out of hours emergency number is 020 8299 5509 or 0845 4647"

they also say..

"Out of Hours Emergencies

We always try to offer an emergency appointment the same day, but please phone as early as possible. Outside normal hours, please contact Southwark Primary Care Trust Dental Emergency Service on 020 8299 5509 or NHS Direct on 0845 4647"

on the Lambeth website it says:

"Dentist out of hours
In a dental emergency out of normal surgery hours call 020 8299 5509. Otherwise call NHS Direct on 0845 46 47 who will assess and advise you accordingly."

(so the Lambeth and Southwark no are the same - I'd give them a ring first of all personally and take it from there).

Good luck.. poor Badgers...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks GG.
I got the Lambeth number from NHS direct yesterday but just ended up going round in circles and back with NHS direct again. 
I'll try again tomorrow morning.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Does anyone think there is much chance of getting the boy an emergency appointment tomorrow considering we are not registered?
> I am really concerned about him.
> He is in so much pain. He is asleep now but only after possibly a little too much codeine.



If you can get to Kings Dental School,they have a walk in clinic and give priority to kids.If it's simple a student will do it,if it's more tricky you'll likely get a consultant.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Moan, sympathy, moan, sympathy


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw (((badgers))) neil markham on streatham hill, in the same building as the edith cavell doctor's surgery, saw me same day last year, and no probs with nhs. Will wang you their number. They also have step free access. Blue were also v good on all the above except steps a couple of years back. Hope you get your gob sorted x


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

good luck with the gnashers Badgers.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> Aw (((badgers))) neil markham on streatham hill, in the same building as the edith cavell doctor's surgery, saw me same day last year, and no probs with nhs. Will wang you their number. They also have step free access. Blue were also v good on all the above except steps a couple of years back. Hope you get your gob sorted x


 
Could you PM me the number too Tufty please?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Could you PM me the number too Tufty please?


 
0203 049 5959


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2011)

Right I have spoken to Lambeth Patient Pals  and they gave the Kings Emergency Dental number. 
Unfortunatly they are only out of hours and may not even see him if I get in touch with them out of hours. 

I have spoken to Blue Dental Care Brixton and they are cancelling existing appointments today as they are so swamped but have said that he can go down at 9.30am tomorrow and wait to see if something comes up.
They said the initial appointment will cost £17 which is payable on the day. 
Anything after that will not cost more that £204 . 

Dos anyone know if on the NHS that fee is payable in instalments?  
The receptionist didn't know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2011)

Slightly different but related question.

Friend wants to get teeth deep cleaned, but no hygienist at his dentist.  

Does anyone know a dental hygienist that doesn't have long waiting lists?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 26, 2011)

^^Perfect Smile Becmead Ave Streatham 020 8769 1920. It costs £45,James Agar who works there is an excellent dentist although I don't like these franchised dental services in general.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2011)

peterkro said:


> ^^Perfect Smile Becmead Ave Streatham 020 8769 1920. It costs £45,James Agar who works there is an excellent dentist although I don't like these franchised dental services in general.


 
Cheers, had already rung three in Streatham but Neil Markham (as mentioned above) only do Fridays and Mondays and of course, they're Bank Holidays (they also charge £50).

Plus, it seems you'd have to see the dentist at the particular surgery in question, before they refer you to hygienist, despite them wanting a referral from your own dentist.

Have decided to stick to the partner practice which means having to drag arse to Battersea.  Offered an appointment tomorrow but busy so got one for next week.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Off to Blue Dental Care Brixton at 09:30 this morning to see if I can get seen. 

Look a little bit like this fish but only on one side


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, Blue Dental Care were really good. Not registered with them and no appointments so just turned up this morning and waited. Only took a couple of hours wait to get seen by a really nice dentist. Have got a (gum not tooth related) abscess which is not ideal but they did an x-ray and gave some advice for £17. 

Recommended


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thanks guys, Blue Dental Care were really good. Not registered with them and no appointments so just turned up this morning and waited. Only took a couple of hours wait to get seen by a really nice dentist. Have got a (gum not tooth related) abscess which is not ideal but they did an x-ray and gave some advice for £17.
> 
> Recommended


 
Great you found one you liked.  

I'm sitting here drinking a cup of tea through a straw as I've just had a filling redone and a new filling so two injections and a lopsided face.  She did an excellent job of one of the fillings at the front.  So good, I can't even figure out exactly where it is.


----------



## 66z (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to find this.

I've been using Stockwell Dental Practice so far and I really like Rebecca, she's cool to work with and she also seem to do quick and quality fillings I have nothing against. The problem for her though is the restoration of a partially crushed teeth which I have on the very front (bikeeeee!). Did my first onlay with her years ago and it wasn't too pretty compared to the previous one from my high-end Latvian dentist.. Lasted quite long tho. However this time she been clearly missing something cause after restoration the tooth in question still looks half crushed, it's like 1/3 smaller than the other one on front. No chances of getting a job in the customer service with a smile like this FFS!

Now I was thinking to maybe go back and complain but then I think she just struggles getting it right and I can't afford any more experiments or I'll have to have a crown after all.

Well anyway, Blue Dental Care and Half Moon seem to be 2 popular choices, let's hope one of them can fix the girl's mess


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

66z said:


> ell anyway, Blue Dental Care and Half Moon seem to be 2 popular choices, let's hope one of them can fix the girl's mess



I can't recommend Blue Dental Care enough. In three trips they patched up many years of neglect in my gob and also nervous wifey was very happy with them.


----------



## 66z (Aug 26, 2011)

EXPLICIT IMG!




QUALITY TREATMENT?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 26, 2011)

If your dentist is not confident then why don't you complain and ask her to refer you to a dental hospital?
I'm having treatment at Kings because my dentist didn't know how to treat me as I have real special teeth. The treatment I've had there has been excellent.

And no, that's not a good job and she should know that.


----------



## 66z (Aug 26, 2011)

Ehm, she seems to be very confident  And I was too numb from anaesthetics by the end of the session to have a proper look, so my fault as well (although I'm sure nothing could have been fixed at that point anymore anyway).

A referral to Kings? Sounds tempting, I love hospitals. Does it cost extra?


----------



## catriona (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks v much for Blue Care recommendations, it's just down the road from me and I need a new dentist.  Been going to Crescent Lodge near Clapham Common for years but they've been getting more and more upmarket and pricey, stopped doing NHS & now offer botox FFS. I'll be making a checkup appt with Blue Care in the morning.  Though I did notice they're closed for refurb I think.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 11, 2011)

NOOOO! They're not closed are they? I've got an emergency which must be seen to tomorrow and I don't fancy my changes at kings emergency clinic


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> NOOOO! They're not closed are they? I've got an emergency which must be seen to tomorrow and I don't fancy my changes at kings emergency clinic



They were 10 days ago.  If you're registered with them you can get an appointment with their sister practice but it's in Battersea (well more Clapham Junction).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 12, 2011)

Their answering machine said they're closed and I'm not registered with them so I had to go somewhere else. They were very good actually, I might make these guys my new dentist


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2011)

Their answer phone message is shit. Why can't they say when they're reopening?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 12, 2011)

I just joined unique dentist on norwood road (tulse hill end)
I was pleased with my treatment and they are taking nhs


----------



## hassan (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone tried shah dental clinic or something on acre lane?


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2011)

In the Brixton Hill area - I go to New Park Road dentist, on, er, New Park Road.
The Patel family run it. They're very good - a few of my friends go there and have been going there for years and recommended it to me and I've been going there for years now too!

Blue Dental Care sound the bizniss though!


----------



## MagicRusski (Mar 30, 2016)

I came aross this thread looking for reviews of Brixton dentists as I need a tooth done and I don't know where to turn to.

I've had a quite crappy experience with Dentistry For You in Gresham Road. It was 6 or 7 years ago. The guy (he seemed boss there, an elderly Asian man) left a bit of the nerve behind during the root canal treatment and when, upon further X-raying, it turned out to be inflamed, he told me he wouldnt' be able to extract it, but I should rather take antibiotics until the inflammation is gone.  Never went there again and had the botched work fixed elsewhere. When I walk by the place, I see increasingly fancy cars parked there, that the guy owns: it started with a Merc convertible, on to a Maserati convertible and now a Ferrari. No sh!t. His nurse who I met accidentally in the market two weeks ago confirmed that it is, indeed, all his drives. Hemust be doing well then.

People here seem to be raving about Blue Dental Care. I've had very mixed experiences with one of the dentists there, Dr. Andrias Colman O'Gadhra. First two times he did an excellent job, years later I'm still extremely happy with both.  Two last time he botched it big time. I had to go to a specialist clinic and they were aghast at what they saw.  Don't know what to make of it but my trust has been ruined. Maybe  other dentists there are better?

Now I have a bit of a molar chipped off when eating some very grainy Scandinavian bread  and I'm at a loss where to find a good NHS dentist around Brixton. I don't mind travelling a bit for a really good  one. Please help!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2016)

I go to Half Moon in Herne Hill and they seem fine, but I've never had to have anything more major than a filling done.


----------



## innit (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a dentist for my baby (almost 1) - would like to find someone in Brixton or HH who is good with little ones.

teuchter do you mean half moon dental? Their website says they don't take new NHS patients.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 30, 2016)

Mr SB had extensive root  canal at acre lane dental by Dr. Olakunle Odeyemi. He said he was amazing. I don't think he works there full time. I have been and never had him, and thought it was OK, had worse, but nothing special. I think they take NHS.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2016)

innit said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation for a dentist for my baby (almost 1) - would like to find someone in Brixton or HH who is good with little ones.
> 
> teuchter do you mean half moon dental? Their website says they don't take new NHS patients.


I think they do if they're children.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2016)

innit said:


> teuchter do you mean half moon dental?



yes


----------



## KatyF (Mar 30, 2016)

innit said:


> do you mean half moon dental? Their website says they don't take new NHS patients.



I think they're also trying to squeeze out their existing ones. I've been going there for about 12 years as NHS patient and now I'm not allowed appointments on a Saturday, before 9am or after 6pm during the week. Which isn't very useful for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone use _my dentist_?

mydentist, Brixton Hill - Brixton - SW2 1NP –  Dental Practice Details


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Does anyone use _my dentist_?
> 
> mydentist, Brixton Hill - Brixton - SW2 1NP –  Dental Practice Details


Yes, we do. Can recommend, they're good.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Yes, we do. Can recommend, they're good.


Did they used to be Dental Solutions?

We are looking for a new dentist after not great experiences at Blue. The same guy has botched root canal treatment on both me and Hendo. I had to go to a specialist to fix it, which cost £800! Hendo was sent to see a private dentist (£90) after root canal treatment after experiencing a lot of pain - only to be told the offending tooth was cracked and had to be removed. The NHS dentist really should have known that. And was presumably responsible for cracking the tooth.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 29, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Does anyone use _my dentist_?
> 
> mydentist, Brixton Hill - Brixton - SW2 1NP –  Dental Practice Details


Yes, I saw Rubia Mustafa there, she's very good.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, I saw Rubia Mustafa there, she's very good.



I saw her last week, and got a telling off about not flossing. They seem much better than the previous owners of that practise


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 28, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Did they used to be Dental Solutions?
> 
> We are looking for a new dentist after not great experiences at Blue. The same guy has botched root canal treatment on both me and Hendo. I had to go to a specialist to fix it, which cost £800! Hendo was sent to see a private dentist (£90) after root canal treatment after experiencing a lot of pain - only to be told the offending tooth was cracked and had to be removed. The NHS dentist really should have known that. And was presumably responsible for cracking the tooth.


Sorry for bumping...  Did you find somewhere that you would recommend for root canal work? 
Got to have some done.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 28, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Sorry for bumping...  Did you find somewhere that you would recommend for root canal work?
> Got to have some done.



The guy I went to was excellent and I would definitely recommend him -- but very expensive.  It cost £800 but he did save my tooth and I have had no problems since he did the work two years ago. He works one day a week at Haynes Dental in Tulse Hill. 

Dr Alexander W Mustard BDS MFDS RCS (Eng) MSc MEndo RCSEd - Haynes Dental Practice


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 29, 2017)

Ms T said:


> The guy I went to was excellent and I would definitely recommend him -- but very expensive.  It cost £800 but he did save my tooth and I have had no problems since he did the work two years ago. He works one day a week at Haynes Dental in Tulse Hill.
> 
> Dr Alexander W Mustard BDS MFDS RCS (Eng) MSc MEndo RCSEd - Haynes Dental Practice


Thanks.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 30, 2017)

I've recently had (admittedly fairly simple) root canal work at Blue Dental, and had some more complex work there a year or so back which went well.
Actually after my last experience I was going to look up this thread to say I'd forgotten how lovely they were (also NHS prices - £56 including a check up for a root canal plus filling).

Both times I saw a female dentist though, so obviously not the guy Ms T saw.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 17, 2019)

han said:


> In the Brixton Hill area - I go to New Park Road dentist, on, er, New Park Road.
> The Patel family run it. They're very good - a few of my friends go there and have been going there for years and recommended it to me and I've been going there for years now too!
> ...


Is the *Tushar Patel* referred to in this story is the same *Tushar Patel* of New Park Dental Practice, New Park Road?:

Family of a woman, 48, who bled to death after _a dentist pulled out ten of her teeth_ blast misconduct panel after he was only banned from practicing for a year


----------

